
Celebrate Canada's 150th anniversary with pocket change designed by Canadians - stickhandle
http://www.mint.ca/store/coin-design-contest/contest-vote-form.jsp?lang=en_CA&rcmeid=van_CoinDesignVote
======
y_g
I am a US citizen married to a Canadian citizen. We lived in Toronto for a
number of years. One funny thing you notice is that when the government or
media refers to what in the US would be "the public" or "the people" or "the
voters" or "the general public" or what have you, often the actual expression
used is "Canadians", as if nobody other than Canadians resided in Canada
and/or had any reason at all to pay attention to what was being said. It
smacks of some kind of vague provincialism, unsurprising I suppose, given
their neighbors.

------
stephengillie
Isn't all Canadian currency designed by Canadians? Not to be tautological, but
does any nation they outsource the design of their currency?

